# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  شناسنامه عکس دار و کارت ملی ندارم چیکار کنم ؟

## alireza2503

سلام شناسنامم عکس دار نیست . کارت ملی هم ندارم مشکلی پیش نمیاد واسه آزمونم ؟

واسه سهمیه هم پدرم 2 سال جبهه سربازی رفته . یه شماره روی کارتش بود من الکی رفتم وارد کردم . الان واسم زده رزمنده نیروه های مصلح یه علامت تعجبم جلوش. مشکلی پیش میاد  :Yahoo (4):  ؟

----------


## narges75

کارت ملی و شناسنامه برای کنکور مشکلی نداره ولی برای ثبتنام حتما درستش کن. سهمیه ی زیر 25 درصد منم تایید نشد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alireza2503

شماهم الکی کد زدید ؟ 
من برم بکنمش منطقه 2 ؟ 
بدبختمون نکنن ! 
چطوری تغییرش بدم

----------


## narges75

> شماهم الکی کد زدید ؟ 
> من برم بکنمش منطقه 2 ؟ 
> بدبختمون نکنن ! 
> چطوری تغییرش بدم


واسه من کد نخواست اصلا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alireza2503

اوه اوه فک کنم با شهیدا اشتتباهتون گرفتن

----------


## narges75

> اوه اوه فک کنم با شهیدا اشتتباهتون گرفتن


احتمالا :Yahoo (4): 
خدا رحمتم کنه :Yahoo (76): 
چیکار کنم حالا؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## _Fateme_

شما واقعا نمیدونستید کنکور دارین برین عکس دار کنین؟؟؟ مگه مدرسه آخرای دوم یا اول نمیگه عکس دار کنید؟؟
تو سنجش نوشته که حتما باید یکیش همراتون باشه چون میان چک میکنن 
درمورد سهمیه شما پدرتون که سرباز وظیفه بوده واون علامت سوال یعنی پیگیری نشده و حتما میشه مناطق

----------


## va6hid

باید یه چیزی که عکستون روش باشه ببرید ، ممکنه راتون ندن :Yahoo (21):

----------

